# Removing gaff residue from leather



## MarshallPope (Aug 30, 2011)

Does anyone have a suggestion as to the best way to remove gaff residue from leather? I left a black leather bag in my hot car on top of a roll of gaff tape, and now it has a white circle on the side of it. Any pointers?

Thanks!


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 30, 2011)

Goof-Off or lighter fluid will work but use in small amounts to see if it affects the leather's finish.


----------



## Van (Aug 30, 2011)

#1 Armour All . #2 Peanut butter works amazingly well for removing sticky stuff. It won't stain dark leather but the oil will stain lighter colors of leather. Goof-Off or Naptha both run the risk of removing the dye used in the tanning process.


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 30, 2011)

I was worried about the color beinging removed but haven't had to do it in a while. The peanut butter trick I have heard of but never tried.


----------



## MarshallPope (Aug 30, 2011)

The peanut butter worked brilliantly. Luckily, I read it while I'm in the cafeteria, so it was free! Thanks!


----------

